# Ski Resort recommendations



## beach_bumz (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm looking for some timeshare recommendations for ski towns with which I'm unfamiliar. I grew up skiing in So Cal and after moving to Vegas it's been Utah every year for the past 17 years. I was just about to put in ongoing requests with both RCI and II for some Colorado and Tahoe resorts for Jan-Apr 2012 but I'd like to only request resorts that are near a town with some sort of nightlife. 

Can any skiiers out there make some suggestions? Here's what's important:

1) Close to a town with restaurants and bars for Apres ski fun. Maybe within a mile or two away is fine. This is probably the most critical requirement. We don't mind driving in the morning to the slopes, but would prefer a short drive home at night. 

2) Are there any ski in/ski out timeshares? I would consider abandoning the above requirement if I could possibly get into a ski in/ski out as I've never stayed at one before and would LOVE to try one.

3) Quality isn't that big of a deal - we've stayed at many luxurious places but some of our most memorable vacations have been in what many would consider dumps. If the location is great and the condo is clean, we're happy campers. 

Places we're looking at are Telluride, Steamboat Springs and Lake Tahoe, but will consider anywhere. I've never been to Colorado and would really like to try the snow there. 

Any suggestions you can provide to help me create my ongoing searches would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Robert D (Jan 1, 2011)

Marriott Timber Lodge in Tahoe is ski in / ski out and is very nice. I'm not a skier but experienced skiers have told me Vail is the best place to ski in the country.  There are several TS's in Vail and Avon / Beaver Creek which is about 9 miles west of Vail.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 1, 2011)

*Other ideas*

Last year we were fortunate to have traded into Eagle's Nest in Mt. Crested Butte CO.  It's a couple miles from the town of Crested Butte which is old and charming with the added attraction of being uncrowded.  You didn't mention Breckenridge which has lots of t/s and is also a great destination aside from skiing. Vail, too, has the nightlife you seek.

I would also suggest Whitefish Mt in Montana as well as Big Sky.  Jackson Hole WY is another good choice.  Whistler in BC is phenomenal- we had a ski in/out unit there.

The Ridge Tahoe has it's own lift to Heavenly I believe.

Do put in an ongoing search for specific resorts in a wide range of areas ASAP and dates. The broader your search, the more likely you are to get a match. This year we're headed to Sun Valley for spring skiing thanks to a match made over a year out.

Good Luck!


----------



## Corman (Jan 1, 2011)

beach_bumz said:


> I'm looking for some timeshare recommendations for ski towns with which I'm unfamiliar. I grew up skiing in So Cal and after moving to Vegas it's been Utah every year for the past 17 years. I was just about to put in ongoing requests with both RCI and II for some Colorado and Tahoe resorts for Jan-Apr 2012 but I'd like to only request resorts that are near a town with some sort of nightlife.
> 
> Can any skiiers out there make some suggestions? Here's what's important:
> 
> ...



If your able to travel north of the border then I would highly recommend Whistler. Top ski resort in north america. Will will not be dissapointed.


----------



## beach_bumz (Jan 1, 2011)

I have been researching all day - and I meant to say Breckenridge, not Telluride, but I'll include Telluride in the search anyway. We just want to try something different. 

I completely forgot about Whistler - one of my t/s is Worldmark, and I know we have a couple of places there, as well as Steamboat Springs and Tahoe.  

Beejaybeeohio - we are off to Whitefish MT next month for the first time. Staying at Meadow Lake.

I've never heard of Beaver Creek, but after checking out their mountain it looks great, so I've added that to the list. 

Thanks for all the responses! 

Any resorts you know of that are really far away from everything? I think that's what we're really trying to avoid. I noticed all the Tahoe resorts are spread around the lake (South Lake Tahoe, King's Beach, Incline Village) and I don't know if there's a "better" resort area and/or an area or resort to definitely avoid.


----------



## janej (Jan 1, 2011)

*Breckenridge*

We went last year our stayed at the Marriott Mountain Valley Lodge.  The Marriott is not exactly ski in/out of your unit, but very close.  The lift is cross a little pond.  We saw people ski cross the pond.  They have a ski shop that stores and dries your equipment in the building.  It is also within easy walking distance to the main street.   We loved the mountain too.  The only problem was most of us had terrible headache the whole time due to elevation.   I heard from friends that it could be a lot better if you have an extra day or two to get used to the elevation before you start skiing.  But we only had five days altogether.    The Grand Timber Lodge and the Grand Lodge on Peak 7 are right by the slope too.

The year before, we went to Vail and stayed at the Marriott Streamside at Vail.  The resort runs a free ski shuttle all day long to Vail.  It is very convenient to take the shuttle to ski during the day and to eat and shop at night.  We also noticed many other resorts, such as Eagle Point, the Wren, had ski shuttles too.  It is very expensive to park at Vail and Beaver Creek otherwise.

We'd like to try Utah in winter 2011.  I'd love to learn more about ski resorts in Utah from you.  I also have access to both RCI and II.


----------



## Judy (Jan 2, 2011)

beach_bumz said:


> I completely forgot about Whistler - one of my t/s is Worldmark, and I know we have a couple of places there, as well as Steamboat Springs and Tahoe.


I don't do the bar scene, but I can tell you a little bit about Steamboat.  There are restaurants and bars in Gondola Square and Ski Time Square as well as downtown.  Unfortunately Worldmark isn't in any of those places. It isn't even on the free bus route. It does have a ski shuttle, but that doesn't go anywhere else and doesn't run after the lifts close. Other timeshares are more convenient.  If you exchange into one that is slopeside, such as Steamboat Grand or on the free bus route, such as Sunburst Condominiums, you can get to the ski area or downtown in a few minutes without driving. No worries about too much "apres ski fun"!


----------



## chibuilder (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been skiiing in the Vail Valley for the better part of 35 years and in my opinion, while I love some of the Utah slopes and Utah has seemed to get more of that beautiful white fluffy stuff we all worship, the combined package of snow, restaurants, apres ski and general village ambience is the best in the Vail Valley.  I prefer the Vail Valley to anywhere else.  

There are several TS properties in the valley which stretches roughly from East Vail to Arrowhead and includes the 2 basic (and very large) areas of Vail and Beaver Creek (for skiiing...there are several other areas in the valley).  I'm lumping Lionshead in with Vail and Arrowhead and Bachelors Gulch in with Beaver Creek.  The newer TS properties are in the Avon/Beaver Creek area and include several nice properties such as St. James, Hyatt, Lakeside Terrace, Sheraton Mountain Vista and others.  The largest is in West Vail and is the Marriott Streamside property.  Getting a ski week in the the Vail Valley can be tough on exchange so you might consider renting from an owner.  

In any event, you will love the area.  You can also fly directly into Vail (west of Beaver Creek/Avon) or into Denver and make the drive in a couple of hours so it's relatively easy to get to.  Have fun!


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 2, 2011)

You want Grand Timber Lodge or Peak 7 Lodge in Breckenridge, hands down.

The skiing is outstanding, both properties are outstanding, and Breck is a tremendous town for eating and entertainment. Everything is also extremely close.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 2, 2011)

beach_bumz said:


> Beejaybeeohio - we are off to Whitefish MT next month for the first time. Staying at Meadow Lake.



I hope you enjoy your stay there.  It's a drive to the mountain and Whitefish, but we liked the resort and its amenities. Love Whitefish! Also consider driving to Lakeside and skiing Blacktail, but *WARNING*: *don't* take a webshortcut and type in blacktail.com- their website is blacktailmountain!

You might also enjoy nonskiing sidetrips to Bigfork with it's galleries and into Glacier as far as the road is open.


----------



## NWL (Jan 2, 2011)

beach_bumz said:


> we are off to Whitefish MT next month for the first time. Staying at Meadow Lake.



Consider taking the Snow Bus to get up the mountain to the slopes.  Parking on the mountain is limited.  Here's a link for pick up locations and schedule:

http://skiwhitefish.com/SNOWbus_2010-2011.pdf

The best place to park and catch the bus is at The Mountain Mall.

Cheers!


----------



## beach_bumz (Jan 2, 2011)

NWL said:


> Consider taking the Snow Bus to get up the mountain to the slopes.  Parking on the mountain is limited.  Here's a link for pick up locations and schedule:
> 
> http://skiwhitefish.com/SNOWbus_2010-2011.pdf
> 
> ...



Thanks! We will do that. I think Meadow Lake has a shuttle as well, but I like the hours of those pick-ups/drop-offs. 

Is there much going on up on the mountain that late at night?


----------



## beach_bumz (Jan 2, 2011)

janej said:


> We'd like to try Utah in winter 2011.  I'd love to learn more about ski resorts in Utah from you.  I also have access to both RCI and II.



Are you skiers or snowboarders? We all have our favorites. I love Deer Valley and really could ski there forever; I used to love Alta, before that Snowbird,  then Sundance - they're all wonderful and full of that powdered sugar snow. I prefer the 'no snowboarding' resorts, but my kids (four boys) all board so I had to ski there when they were younger. Now that they're older, we all go our separate ways and bring walkie talkies, and we are very happy in Park City, and a timeshare there will have you near The Canyons, Park City Mountain Resort and Deer Valley and many of the timeshares and rentals have shuttle service to all three resorts. You could still venture out to Little Cottonwood Canyon to try Snowbird and/or Alta (skiers only), or most other Utah resorts. We stayed in Midway one year and were about 20 minutes from both Park City and Sundance, a much smaller mountain. Midway is dead at night though, so if nightlife is important, it's not a great option. We were coming home from skiing, showering and going back to Park City for dinner, then driving back again to Midway. Don't want to do that again.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jan 3, 2011)

A bit of an out of the way idea, the Heidelberg Inn at June Lake is a nice place we've stayed.


----------



## vjag67 (Jan 6, 2011)

We love PARK CITY..so many resorts with incredible variety, so easily accessible.  

_Advertising is not permitted in this forum, but you can place an ad in the TUG Marketplace or offer your rental on the Rentals Offered forum subject to date and price restrictions._


----------



## NWL (Jan 6, 2011)

beach_bumz said:


> Thanks! We will do that. I think Meadow Lake has a shuttle as well, but I like the hours of those pick-ups/drop-offs.
> 
> Is there much going on up on the mountain that late at night?



They have night skiing on some slopes, and there are a few bars (Hellroaring and The BierStube), and a couple of restaurants (Cafe Kandahar).  There may be more, but since I don't ski, I'm not up there in the winter.

When you get back down the mountain, there are many more restaurant and bar choices in downtown Whitefish.  Click on the link for "My Web Site" below, then click on "Stores" in the top line of my web site.  It will show you a bunch of options in the Whitefish area with links to their web sites for more information.  

Truby's at Meadow Lake is terrific.  Nice variety and good prices.

Cheers!


----------



## slomac (Jan 6, 2011)

The Ridge Tahoe is located in South Shore of Tahoe.  They have a gondala (that they took out a couple years ago but are putting back in this spring)directly to Heavenly Valley Ski resort which is huge.  Free Shuttles to the casinos in south shore which has a lot of nite life.  Can't say enough good things about this resort, we have been coming here for about 15 years.  Units have incredible views of the valley and they have lots of free activities (movies, kids club, tennis, spa) on property.  You should definitely check it out they are part of II.


----------



## beach_bumz (Jan 6, 2011)

I did put ongoing searches into II, SFX and RCI for Colorado and Tahoe. Thanks for all the info from everyone - I think no matter where we end up, we'll be happy. I'm really curious to compare the snow, as I've read the Tahoe snow can be denser, different from Utah snow. Can't wait!

NWL - we will definitely eat at Truby's, and I will bring a list of the bars and restaurants suggested. Thanks!


----------



## Judy (Jan 7, 2011)

beach_bumz said:


> I'm really curious to compare the snow, as I've read the Tahoe snow can be denser, different from Utah snow. Can't wait!


That's correct.  Tahoe snow tends to be wetter than Utah *and Colorado* snow.  Steamboat snow is so dry (except sometimes in the spring) that we call it "Champagne Powder".  Once you ski here, you won't want to ski Sierra Cement again.


----------



## wcfr1 (Jan 9, 2011)

beach_bumz said:


> Beejaybeeohio - we are off to Whitefish MT next month for the first time. Staying at Meadow Lake.



When are you in Whitefish? I am there Feb. 13-20. Staying at the Kandahar


----------



## wcfr1 (Jan 9, 2011)

There are lots of great ski resorts out there. All with different things that make them special. But... if you are looking for a timeshare exchange for this year you are probably out of luck, especially for a decent place.

At this point I would put in a request for any ski property anywhere. Can't be too picky this late.

If your looking for next year I would have to say that my two favorite destination resorts are Park City and Breckenridge. Since you have already done Park City go for Breck. Also, I think there are more timeshare options in the Breckenridge area than most any other ski area.

If you ever go back to Utah, be sure to check out Snowbasin. It's the best kept secret in Utah.


----------



## eal (Jan 10, 2011)

OP is looking for 2012


----------



## beach_bumz (Jan 10, 2011)

wcfr1 said:


> When are you in Whitefish? I am there Feb. 13-20. Staying at the Kandahar



We arrive in Whitefish on 2/24. Flying Allegiant right into Kalispell. Can't wait!

As eal mentioned - my search is for 2012. Snowbasin is a favorite of ours (one of my kids almost chose Weber State over West Point thanks to his love of Snowbasin). Did they ever put in that gondola they were talking about so much a few years ago?


----------



## skibum74 (May 7, 2011)

Beach Bumz--You (and post responders) have mentioned a number of great resorts. I have stayed at Meadow Lake, and other ski in/out resorts at Big Mountain--and enjoyed my stay there. My only problem was the Meadow Lake shuttle to Big Mt., which was very limited in their return times from Big Mt. I don't ski the entire day, and when you need to return early from the Mountain there weren't many viable options. Otherwise, and excluding the obvious half hour shuttle ride (if I remember correctly)--Meadow Lake was an okay timeshare.
 Other ski resorts mentioned by folks were: Whister/Blackcomb--great mountains, with great skiing--with trail ratings a little more difficult than most US resorts (for the same "color/level"). A little hard to get to cheaply. A car rental from Seattle airport was usually the best way to go. Since the airfares into Vancouver were much more expensive. If you got a flight into Vancouver, then buses could take you from the airport to the mountain.
 The I-70 Colorado resorts (Vail, Breckenridge, Keystone, Beavercreek, Copper Mt., Winter Park) all are hard to beat. Each has certain aspects which set it apart from others (lift ticket prices, condo/lodging availability, transportation around town, night life (or not), etc.
 When asked for my recommendations on a ski resort, I always mention a kind of checkoff list of questions for folks to think about before answering with my recommendations.
  Here are the things that I look for when I do ski trips (which are usually several weeks long, or to nearby resorts). Items are in no particular order. Individuals rank their items by importance to them.
  1. Easy to fly to, flights reasonable cost. Shuttles available from alternative cheaper airports?
  2. Availability of timeshare rentals (via TUG, etc.) or RCI trades (or extra vacations)--with full kitchens--preferably very near mountain, or on resort bus route.
  3. City bus system--free to ski mountain, and around town? Most good ski resort city bus systems have online route maps, showing the condos, town, shopping, ski resort, etc. YOU MAY NOT NEED A CAR! Rentals at many major western airports are extra expensive due to add-on rates (Denver, Salt Lake, Seattle, etc.)
  4. Shuttle from airport to your condo? Cost? Will you be able to do without a car, once you get to your condo?
  5. Type of ski experience you require? Family vacation (with children, teens, etc.), or single skiiers? Is a family resort preferred, or more intense more difficult slopes desired? 
  6. How close do you want to be to the mountain? How much travel time can you tolerate getting to the mountain? How about if you don't have to drive, but can take the free city bus right to the mountain?
  7. Lift ticket price? Can you plan early enough to take advantage of early season lift ticket bargains (Some end June 1st, mid-August, etc.). How many days are you sure you can ski (factor in time for altitude adjustment, bad weather, possible illness, etc.). For instance, since I am coming from sea level, I never ski the day after I arrive. I always feel the altitude that day, and use the time to get my gear ready to go (skis tuned/adjusted, read the local paper for local deals, rentals obtained, buy groceries/beverages, pick up lift tickets, get acclimated to the altitude and hold off on alcoholic beverages, and other "busy work" stuff like that--which eats up most of the time that first day).

 In general, I factor all of these things together to figure out which ski resort to go to. Different folks will have different priorities, and reach different conclusions. Ski magazine usual has a "Resort Issue" which ranks the resorts from user ratings of different important categories (like some of the above, but also including Apre-ski life, Off-piste skiing, and other categories like that, as I remember.

 After computing all of those factors, and taking into account that I could plan my trips a year or more ahead of time, I am then able to reduce the price of lift tickets, airfares, car rental (if needed), and the cost of lodging by utilizing condo rentals through TUG and timeshare exchanges (and extra vacations) via RCI. Of course, my condos have to have a full kitchen, be of adequate size (and suitable comfort level), and either have a shuttle to the resort, or be on a free city bus line running to the mt.
 For the last two years I have skiied almost the entire ski season at Steamboat Springs, CO--which I believe "Judy" also mentioned in her response (regarding the Worldmark condos and the SKI TIME SQUARE area of the mountain). I typically end up with 4-6 RCI exchanges (or extra vacations), 1-3 rental weeks typically from either TUG or RedWeek listings (usually for the harder to get holiday weeks for Christmas and New Years, which I usually can't get via RCI exchanges, and about 10 weeks at SKI TIME SQUARE condominiums. I have bought one week there, and can also pick up reasonably priced rentals there from either Mountain Resorts (a local very good condo rental company), or the Ski Time Square condominium homeowners association (which uses Mt. Resorts as their management company). 
 Steamboat Springs is a great family resort, with a good mixture of different trails and terrain types (halfpipes and terrain parks included). They have great instructional programs (including those for young children, as well as older children). There are often "kids ski free" and also airfare promotions with certain rental packages. I suggest starting with viewing the ski resort website, calling Steamboat Springs Central Reservations, and trying Mountain Resorts, and other local condo management companies--to see what deals you can wrangle.
 Most important is to figure out when you can come skiing, narrowing down your date first, so you can start looking for deals. My approach is typically the opposite, letting the "timeshare exchange gods" (TUG, RCI, etc.) decide what weeks are available first, and then planning my vacation from there. Of course, most people are not that flexible with their work/family schedules, to allow them total flexibility. In my opinion, avoiding the holidays (Christmas and New Years) and Spring Break, is the best way to go--if you have that option. The rental rates will be less at other times, the availability will be greater, airline flights will be more available, and the slopes will be a lot less crowded. Those are all good things! 
 If heading to Steamboat Springs (called "The Boat" by locals) by air, there are only two options. The best option is to fly into Hayden airport (HDN), which is about 30 miles away, and usually a 35-40 minute scenic drive. The other option is to fly into Denver. The flight schedules for the full winter flight schedule usually come out late spring and early summer, as I recall. If trying to schedule flights yourself into Hayden, don't forget to check with availability and cost with Central Reservations before buying.  
Shuttles from either Hayden or Denver airports to Steamboat are easy to schedule, with several companies available. My favorite (and the bigger) shuttle company is "ALPINE TAXI". Of course, I am probably biased since one of my ski buds (Glen) is a driver for them. My family/friends have used them dozens of times without mishap. The cost of the shuttle ride from Hayden to condos in Steamboat is about $40, one way. The cost to/from Denver was about $180 RT this year for the 3-3 1/2 hour drive, as I recall. Check out the Alpine Taxi website for better pricing info, etc. The airline tickets into Denver are cheaper, and easier to schedule (especially later) since the availability is greater. However, the higher cost into Hayden isn't so bad, considering the expense of the Denver shuttle, and/or high SUV rental prices in Denver.
 The Ski Time Square Area of the Ski Resort is a nice little area to the side of the resort, which will be becoming more developed as the economy improves. Some resorts are ski in/out (and obviously much more expensive), and others are a short to very short walk to the slopes. There are local ski shops near or on the mountain within walking range. There are several small restaurants and bars right near the mountain, like the Slopeside Grill, and the Tugboat bar and grill (which is my favorite, which will still hopefully be there next year again). 
 The condo that I usually stay in is the Ski Time Square condominiums building, which is an older building, but with a great location--about a 100-150 YARD walk to the ski slope (right by the Slopeside Grill-near the Torian Plum). You put your skis on there, and ski down about 50 to 100 yards to either the Christie Express Lift (which takes you straight up to the lower mountain, and a short ski to the Thunderhead lift going up to mid-mountain), or down to Gondola Square to the lift ticket office, and also where you catch the Gondola going straight up to Thunderhead Lodge at mid-mountain. It takes me 4-5 minutes to walk from the condo, put my skis on, and get down to the lift line. Add another minute to get to the gondola. 
 You can see the lower runs, and the lifts that I just mentioned from the front windows of the condo. I spend a lot of each day sitting in my chair, watching folks ski down the slopes. Fortunately there are currently no buildings between us and much of the lower slopes. That will change as the economy develops, and Atira builds their ski-in/out condos which have been approved, but are stagnated with the economy for now. Eventually the Ski Time Square Area will have many more condo/rental options, along with increased shopping and apres-ski facilities. Actually, I like it like it is right now--on the quite side, with okay traffic usually, but still close places to go.
 The Tugboat is my favorite hang out, about 50 yards away--and is a famous old Steamboat Springs skiier hangout. One can spend an hour looking at all the old photos, equipment, and hunting trophies (heads) on display.
 I have also stayed at various other condos in Steamboat Springs, if you want any info about them. The ones that I quickly remember are Northstar, Thunder Mountain, Celebrity Resorts (Suites and Hilltop locations), Worldmark, and Wyndham resorts. 
 One of the best things that I like about Steamboat Springs is the FREE city bus system. The main hub (Transportation Center) is right at the Gondola Building of the Ski Resort. They have an extensive route system that hits most of the condo areas, downtown, and some outskirts of town--with a great coverage that runs every 10-20 minutes or so (depending upon the route). You do not need to have a car during you stay in Steamboat Springs, unless you don't like riding nice, new city buses--or can't handle reading bus schedules, and maybe waiting 10 minutes to catch a bus. Of course, if you have more than a few people with you, it might also be more convenient to have a car, especially if you are traveling together and flying in together--to avoid shuttle costs, and make it easier going out to eat at night, etc.
 Anyways, good luck picking a ski resort. You have a lot of good resorts to chose from. Sorry for my long-winded answer to your question. 
 If you need any additional info about Steamboat Springs Ski Resort, city, or any of the condo/timeshares that I mentioned, feel free to ask. Ditto about RCI timeshares at other major western ski resorts, many or which I have had the pleasure of visiting.
 Bill "skibum74"


----------

